# Looking at getting a new Espresso machine soon.



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

Sorry if this is the wrong section in the forum, feel free too move if it is.

I have around £1500 to spend, but can budge it up slightly if necessary. The main machine I'm looking at now is the Expobar 4/Brewtus. I'm considering a Rocket dual boiler though.

The machine cannot be plumbed in, either. What do you guys think? Is the dual boiler a lot better than the Brewtus?

It also needs to be cheap to repair. Thanks for any answers.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

First suggestion would be to put yourself into the raffle

You could be the lucky owner of a Rocket Giotto for £20


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

That's a good budget. There are a lot of dual boiler machines within that figure.

Brewtus gets very good reports on here. Have you looked at the new Sage, La Spaziale Mini or Duetto?

I have to ask. What is your thinking regarding a grinder?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi is this in addition to the lever then raging ? Or are we. Replacing it ?


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

I'll definitely have a glance at everything before I make a purchase.

And I already have a Macap MC4.


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

Well, I am definitely having some issues with the Pavoni thats for sure. I think I'm going to put her into hiding for a while, while I learn to use whatever pump machine I get. Then after a while get a Hausgrind and learn to use the Pavoni!


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hi is this in addition to the lever then raging ? Or are we. Replacing it ?


Well, I am definitely having some issues with the Pavoni thats for sure. I think I'm going to put her into hiding for a while, while I learn to use whatever pump machine I get. Then after a while get a Hausgrind and learn to use the Pavoni!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

what are the issues you are having with the pavoni


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Raging I don't think from reading about both machines you are considering that the Rocket is really worth the extra over the Brewtus. If you are certain you won't ever be plumbing in the Brewtus tank only version is just over £1k and you could then also sell the Macap and put the other £450 towards a much better grinder, that could get you into used Mahlkonig K30 territory.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

What about the quickmill Verona that reviews so highly.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

There is no doubt that the Quickmill is an amazing machine I just don't think a Macap M4 will do it any justice and that a Brewtus with something like a K30 or Magnum or a Royal would work far better as a combo.


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Raging I don't think from reading about both machines you are considering that the Rocket is really worth the extra over the Brewtus. If you are certain you won't ever be plumbing in the Brewtus tank only version is just over £1k and you could then also sell the Macap and put the other £450 towards a much better grinder, that could get you into used Mahlkonig K30 territory.


I'm definitely leaning towards the Brewtus. I don't think I can warrant the extra £450 on the Rocket. I posted here too mainly see if anyone had any reason too get the Rocket.


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> what are the issues you are having with the pavoni


Many. The boiler is swivelling, the lever wobbles and there is something dodgy going on with the piston. Sometimes I'll lower the lever after releasing water and it will continue squirting water.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

RagingMammoth said:


> I'm definitely leaning towards the Brewtus. I don't think I can warrant the extra £450 on the Rocket. I posted here too mainly see if anyone had any reason too get the Rocket.


The Rocket looks more pretty-er-er IMHO. I spent the morning at BellaBarista to choose between the Expo and the Rocket, I came out with a Quickmill Verona and love it! Side by side with the same coffee and grinder it made the best tasting cup on the day by a country mile. Having said that I was a total newb at the time so taste differences were more likely down to me.

Having said all of that the Expo is a superb machine and can easily produce amazing coffee.

Spence


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> The Rocket looks more pretty-er-er IMHO. Spence


That is undeniable, the machine looks gorgeous. But to me, not 500 pound gorgeous.


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

Well, I think I've settled for the Brewtus. I don't know whether too drive up to them, or to get it delivered... Is it worth the two hour drive?









Another question I have is, what portafilters fit the Brewtus? I'm eyeing up the Rocket bottomless one for 30, but I don't know if it fits!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Where are you getting it from? BB? They sell bottomless PFs.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

RagingMammoth said:


> Well, I think I've settled for the Brewtus. I don't know whether too drive up to them, or to get it delivered... Is it worth the two hour drive?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brewtus is standard e61, 'shockwaves' on ebay used to have some good bottomless PFs for a good price (20-25 quid)


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If you are getting it from Bella/B definitely drive up and see all the M/chs in the flesh, you will find it well worth the effort.

Coffee M/chs being heavy can get damaged in transit and nothing worse than finding your new shiny M/ch dented/bent/broken.

As another Verona owner have a look and play with one while you are there.


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

I got the Rocket bottomless with my Brewtus and it works a treat. It was a good deal at BB too, as they told me they had over ordered. I paid £30 for the rocket one which was the same as their generic non branded offering


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

Dr Steve said:


> I got the Rocket bottomless with my Brewtus and it works a treat. It was a good deal at BB too, as they told me they had over ordered. I paid £30 for the rocket one which was the same as their generic non branded offering


Thanks Steve, thats the one I was looking at.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'd also suggest driving up there, they'll show you around all the machines on offer and how to use the one you choose, just be aware that Claudette has a tendency to try and upsell you on the machine leaving you a lot less for a grinder upgrade. Don't be tempted by the Motta teflon jugs while you are there either unless you absolutely have to have a red one as Cream Supplies are much much cheaper on all the Motta stuff.


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

Charliej said:


> I'd also suggest driving up there, they'll show you around all the machines on offer and how to use the one you choose, just be aware that Claudette has a tendency to try and upsell you on the machine leaving you a lot less for a grinder upgrade. Don't be tempted by the Motta teflon jugs while you are there either unless you absolutely have to have a red one as Cream Supplies are much much cheaper on all the Motta stuff.


I'm really sure I want the Brewtus now. You are making them sound kind of shady... And is Motta stuff no good then, or just overpriced?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

motta jugs are good, just cream supplies are the cheapest anywhere for them.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

RagingMammoth said:


> I'm really sure I want the Brewtus now. You are making them sound kind of shady... And is Motta stuff no good then, or just overpriced?


I think Charlie is over playing the sales motives a little there .

They have great machines and are great sales people and service is next to none

Most people are dazzled by the coffee they taste on the day , seeing all the machines in one place is a great way to experience them and perhaps be dazzled by something you hadn't thought of outside your price range.


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> motta jugs are good, just cream supplies are the cheapest anywhere for them.


Woah... you weren't joking.


----------

